# Thunder Park!!



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Built this layout about 10 years ago. Aurora L&J. Got it up and running again for the Grandkids after a couple years of being dormant. I'm thinking of adding on. I wan't to go 3 high!! Should be fun!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

That looks like lots of fun tjetsgrig! Go, Go, Go baby...Yeah lets race kids.

Lots of kewl slot car stuff going on in that room too. If the walls could talk (some of them do via signage).

Bob...That is a very nice 4 lane layout...zilla


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks Bob!!
Things kinda got away from me down there! I got to the point where any empty space would be loaded up with crap, plus I restored a few vintage outboard motors in that space. I'm slowly starting to reclaim my territory! I had several 1:1 projects going on, now that most of that is almost wrapped up, I've been back to the slots! It sure is a great way to keep you entertained during the cold winter months when you can't be out in the Hotrod!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Older is better...NICE!*

Woaaaaaaaaaaaaaah that is one Cool Hot Rod! You do some nice work and that thing is very clean. 

Bob...Now that is some fun 1/1 scale...zilla


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

bobhch said:


> Woaaaaaaaaaaaaaah that is one Cool Hot Rod! You do some nice work and that thing is very clean.
> 
> Bob...Now that is some fun 1/1 scale...zilla


Thanks Bob!!
It's supposed to be like 50+ deg here today.......it's got me thinkin'......hmmmm.........take the old girl out for a blast?????


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Very cool old 4 banger tjetsgrig. Go on, go for a blast, that car is sure to get a few smiles! Cool track too!


----------

